# WinRAR freezes when I go to extract



## Vindice (Aug 23, 2011)

So as the title suggests, nearly every time I go to extract files from winRAR it just freezes up for a long time. No error messages or anything of that sort, just that most of the time I'll click 'Extract' the directory window opens, only about half of it loads and then it freezes and I need to use task manager to close it. 

I've been looking online all day for solutions and have tried a few to no avail. I downloaded and installed and ran RegistryEasy and it said it repaired all the issues with my registry and I've done the uninstall, download and re-install of winRAR a couple of times now. 

What should I do? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try this free one as a test to see if you have the same problem when you extract

7-zip http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## Vindice (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey sorry for the late reply, I got swamped yesterday. I just tried using 7-zip and it froze up on me before I even hit extract. :/


----------



## jesseyoung (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi, 

How large is your compressed file? How many do you have,only one or mutiple parts? Have you try other *.rar files?If not, try some and see whether it will freeze.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

What is your machine? 64 bit windows or 32 bit windows? If you are using an uncompilable version of winrar, this should happen...


----------



## Vindice (Aug 23, 2011)

@jesseyoung: The files I'm unzipping vary. The only ones I've been unzipping are single parts but regardless of which file I try the same thing happens. It doesn't happen every time just most of the time. 

@sepala: You got me there. I just upgraded from 32 bit XP to 64 bit 7 and it looks like I still had my 32 bit winRAR. I'm doing an uninstall/re-install now. 

Just as a side note, when I was looking this stuff up on my own a few days ago I saw some people referencing overheating as a potential problem for this sort of thing. I don't know how right that could be but I have noticed that the longer I leave my comp on the more likely the freezing is to happen. 

Most of my freezing moments have been with winRAR but I thought it would be helpful to mention that it has happened when I was browsing the net and playing a game. Though it's only happened once maybe twice with the internet. I think the game might be a separate issue but then again I'm not an expert haha


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Yes, overheating can generate this problem. Check installing 64 bit winrar first...


----------



## Vindice (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I was almost certain I had 64 bit but I guess I was mistaken. My apologies. I'm running 32 bit windows 7. I'm going to re-install 32 bit anyways once I get home (I'm in class now and I'll be out around 3ish). Sorry bout that haha


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Vindice said:


> Well I was almost certain I had 64 bit but I guess I was mistaken. My apologies. I'm running 32 bit windows 7. I'm going to re-install 32 bit anyways once I get home (I'm in class now and I'll be out around 3ish). Sorry bout that haha


No matter. Everyone do mistakes...


----------

